# Hi. Long time owner, New to TT Forum.



## grayg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi All, I have a 2002 225 Quattro which I have owned for 6 years. Great car, but I would like to squeeze a little more hp out of it. Somewhat thinking of chipping.....

thanks

Grayg


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

I am sure you will find a plethora of information about re-maps etc in the MK1 forum


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
Dont forget to join the TTOC.
I am having my 225 remapped on Saturday.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Come on Andy your slipping mate he beet you to it :lol: :wink:

Welcome to the forum grayg

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> Come on Andy your slipping mate he beet you to it :lol: :wink:
> 
> Welcome to the forum grayg
> 
> DAZ


Been on holiday mate and he forgot to put the link in :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome 

get the TT mapped , it will feel like a new car again 8)

Mark


----------

